# دائرة تنتج تردد 50هيرتز



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اني ابحث عن دائرة oscillator circuit تولد تردد 50هيرتز 
فقد احترت بين الدوائر 

oscillator with RC feedback
او استخدام تايمر او شيء اخر
فانا احتاجها في تصميم انفيرتر يحول من 12فولت الى220 فولت اي سي 
فمن لدية الخبرة في ذالك فل يرشدني وجزاه الله الخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 سبتمبر 2009)

ما دام الأمر انفيرتر يكون الأفضل موجة مربعة و أفضل طريقة هى 2 ترانزيستور فتحصل على موجة متشابهة أى 50% Duity Ratio
ممكن استخدام 555 لكن فى دائرة تعطى 50% هى الأفضل


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ما دام الأمر انفيرتر يكون الأفضل موجة مربعة و أفضل طريقة هى 2 ترانزيستور فتحصل على موجة متشابهة أى 50% Duity Ratio
> 
> شكرا الك
> كيف؟؟ ممكن توضح اكتر لو سمحت بتقدر تعطيني الدائرة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

هاذ الموقع به هذه الدائرة
http://www.elexp.com/t_dc-dc.htm
و تستغنى عن القنطرة Bridge و المكثفات التالية
وهذا موقع أخر
http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/inverter.asp


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لاهتمامك وجازاك الله الخير
عفوا ولكني اريد التحويل 12dc to 220ac
لقد بحثت ووجدت هذه الدائرة 






هل تكفي بالغرض ام يوجد اقتراحات اخري


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 سبتمبر 2009)

استخدم محول 12/220 فولت بدلا من 12/110 فولت
الدائرة الموسومة مشروحة فى السلسلة و هى مذبذب تعطى 50ذ/ث باختيار القيم المناسبة ولكن الفولت حسب التغذية لن يزيد عن 12 فولت ولا تعطى طاقة تكفى للتشغيل


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية 
طيب بالنسبه للقدرة اديش بخرج 
قرات في الموقع انه من 1 الى 1000واط طيب كيف بدي اخرج قيمه محدده 1000واط
ممكن توضح ....وجزاك الله الخير


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2009)

الوات = فولت × أمبير
الأمبير سيمر فى الترانزيستورات لذا يجب أن تتحمل تيار أكبر من المطلوب لضمان التشغيل بأمان كما تتحمل ضعف الفولت على الأقل
المحول يجب أن يكون يتحمل هذه القدرة أيضا 
لاحظ أن البطارية 12 فولت عند التحميل بتيار كبير تعطى 10 فولت فقط وهذا ما تعمل حسابك عليه
الدايودات يكفى أن تتحمل 1/10 من التيار لأنها تعمل لحظيا فقط


----------



## الكترونيات تطبيقة (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كتير الك استاذ ماجد عباس وصلت المعلومة
تحياتي


----------



## ابو شريك (12 سبتمبر 2009)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## ساسوكي333 (12 يوليو 2010)

استاذ ماجد عباس ..السلام عليكم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء ؟ممكن اسال اذا اردت ان ارفع فولتية خليه ضوئيه فولتيتها 12 فولت وامبيريتها تقريبا 1 امبير اذا اردت ان ارفعها الى 220 فولت ac هل تستطيع ان تشغل لي ولو مروحه سقفيه واحده ارجوا ردكم الموقر ولك الشكر والتقدير وكل الاحترام


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 يوليو 2010)

الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم
أى أنها لا تضيع فقط تتحول من صورة لأخرى و يمكن لبشر أن يخلق الطاقة من عدم
12 فولت × 1 أمبير = 12 وات
يمكنها تشغيل أى شيئ حتى 12 وات لكن ليس أكثر من ذلك و مروحة السقف أظن أعلى من ذلك


----------



## ادور (16 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## khlel (26 ديسمبر 2010)

رحم الله امرء عمل عملا فاتقنه
يااخوان انتم ترسلون مشاركاتكم فلماذا هذه النواقص 
الرجاء ارسال المخطط كاملا ليتسنى لنا الاستفاده منه , وعدم التحويل الى موقع اخر 
مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

khlel قال:


> رحم الله امرء عمل عملا فاتقنه
> يااخوان انتم ترسلون مشاركاتكم فلماذا هذه النواقص
> الرجاء ارسال المخطط كاملا ليتسنى لنا الاستفاده منه , وعدم التحويل الى موقع اخر
> مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


معذرة: التصحيح هو
رحم الله امرئ عرف قدر نفسه
أى نواقص تعنى؟ و أى مخططات ناقصة؟


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

الكترونيات تطبيقة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اني ابحث عن دائرة oscillator circuit تولد تردد 50هيرتز
> فقد احترت بين الدوائر
> 
> ...



اخي العزيز دائرة 555 هي الاسهل والافضل ويمكن ان يتم التغيير بالقيم والاشارة عن طريق برنامج التالي :
قل بسم الله 

عن طريقه يمكن معرفة الاشارة الخارجة منه من دون خسارة لا بالوقت ( وقت تركيب القطع ) ولا بالمال ولا بالجهد وممكن استخدام دائرتين متماثلتين مع محولة ذات قطب وسطي كي تتم الحصول على 220 فولت لأحسن اشارة ممكنة .


----------



## محمدالقبالي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

byby قال:


> اخي العزيز دائرة 555 هي الاسهل والافضل ويمكن ان يتم التغيير بالقيم والاشارة عن طريق برنامج التالي :
> قل بسم الله
> 
> عن طريقه يمكن معرفة الاشارة الخارجة منه من دون خسارة لا بالوقت ( وقت تركيب القطع ) ولا بالمال ولا بالجهد وممكن استخدام دائرتين متماثلتين مع محولة ذات قطب وسطي كي تتم الحصول على 220 فولت لأحسن اشارة ممكنة .


 
555 ليست الحل الامثل لان التردد فيها يتاثر بتغير فولتية التغذية لها.


----------

